# Richardson+Dudley traded to PHX for Diaw Bell and Singletary



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/articles/2008/12/10/20081210sunstradeonline.html


> LOS ANGELES - The Suns acquired dynamic shooting guard Jason Richardson today in a trade with the Charlotte Bobcats that will also bring second-year forward Jared Dudley and a 2010 second-round draft choice to the Suns in exchange for shooting guard Raja Bell, forward Boris Diaw and rookie point guard Sean Singletary.
> The deal, pending players passing physicals, brings a new dimension to the Suns' shooting guard position with Richardson, who can hit 3-pointers and be an athletic fit into an uptempo system like he starred in during five seasons with Golden State. The trade call was completed at about 3:45 p.m. Phoenix time today.


Not so sure what to think of this without looking up the contracts of bell and diaw.I was never in love with richardson because of the enormity and length of his contract so it's hard to measure this trade without figuring out what sort of deals bell and diaw have.I certainly don't believe this makes us a lot better,especially when you consider that we are offensively challenged and this takes away our leading scorer.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I don't know what to think either. I'm assuming Diaw is going to start at PF and Bell will split time with Raymond at SG. We weren't going anywhere with this roster so hopefully this deal is gonna give us some money to work with, although I don't know who's going to want to come play for us


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Diaw is owed 9 million per year for the next 3 seasons and Bell is 5 million per year this year and next year.Richardson is owed just under 40 million in the next three years and dudley another 2.5 in all for this year and next....So this is about saving bobby fifteen million bucks.(assuming you can believe the numbers at hoopshype.com)
Hell we were going to suck with Richardson and we're going to suck without him too.We could pretend we think that the bobcats will use that capspace for someone else next year or in 2010,but I don't really believe that for a second.So what the hell.

We're probably going to put a d league team on the floor tonight if gerald isn't back from alabama.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Diaw's actually owed 9M over the next 4. He has a player option in 2011/2012. I doubt he'll opt out that last yr.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I'll trade you AI and Maxiell for Okafor and Gerald Wallace.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

This team just has a knack at taking 1 step forward and two steps back, can't wait to see MJ's attempt at getting us out of this mess


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

Bell, Wallace, and Okafor are a good defensive lineup for the middle spots. Scoring may be difficult, though.


----------



## Ninerballin (Feb 21, 2006)

Good trade, we get defense for offense. Diaw can play and he's sort of young and Bell can play D.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

It might work. Ammo can score with minutes and Bell can knock down open jumpers. If your young point guards find the open men you will be fine.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I think this makes you guys a little better. Diaw is a big upgrade at PF.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

diaw is an upgrade over the fat injured Sean May...He's not close to as good as a healthy and fit Sean May.It would be damned nice to see that version.At any rate we needed a big man,but we needed a big man who plays big not one who acts like a shooting guard.

There was some talk on tonights' telecast that we're pursuing Juwan Howard and something might be imminent.That would necessitate a roster move however and it's just sad if you're chasing Juwan Howard when noone else is.Of course he's tall and might be able to play like he's tall....So desperate times and all that depressing bullcrap.


----------



## Ninerballin (Feb 21, 2006)

Diable said:


> diaw is an upgrade over the fat injured Sean May...He's not close to as good as a healthy and fit Sean May.It would be damned nice to see that version.At any rate we needed a big man,but we needed a big man who plays big not one who acts like a shooting guard.
> 
> There was some talk on tonights' telecast that we're pursuing Juwan Howard and something might be imminent.That would necessitate a roster move however and it's just sad if you're chasing Juwan Howard when noone else is.Of course he's tall and might be able to play like he's tall....So desperate times and all that depressing bullcrap.


First of all this made me laugh, when has Sean May ever been healthy/nonfat? Isn't that a contradiction? 

This trade was all about getting guys out who can't play D. Diaw and Bell can both play D, don't know about Singletary. J Rich was so-so at times on D, but Bell is a huge defensive upgrade over him. Diaw gives Brown that type of PF he wants, a guy who can hit a 3pter and has a mid range game. We have no PFs on the roster that can do that.

Bell + Wallace is going to give teams fit and if Augustin and Raymond are playing good D, watch out. Of course, the given is we are going to struggle against an extremely athletic team (a la Cleveland) or athletic big men like KG and Howard.

That's okay though, I have a feeling Morrison and May won't be here in the coming future, the anti-defensive players are leaving Charlotte!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I got a question for you Bobcat fans. What kind of player is Dudley? From what I heard, not very athletic, but high basketball IQ guy. Think he can be our backup PF?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

dudley has very little physical ability as an nba player.I personally never thought he could play in the nba when we drafted him.However he seems to have the knack for doing all the little stuff that adds up.He's certainly not a starting caliber player,but he can be useful and he always makes you wonder how he can be as effective as he is when he's at a large physical disadvantage every single night.If we had a better roster or just guys with potential he'd probably get very little pt,because this is what he is and it's unlikely that he ever gets any better than he is right now.He may have trouble finding pt on PHX to be honest,especially if they intend to play uptempo.He really isn't well suited to a running team.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks for the info Diable. Never seen him play before, but from what I read he is a well likeable guy, is that right? Doesn't have an attitude problem, anything like that... Looking forward (I think) to watching him play


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i like the fact that you guys got diaw in the this trade. looks like he's going to be the main post option for the cats, and that should do him wonders.


----------

